# Gepäckträger am Backroad



## heiru (23. Mai 2022)

Alternative zum Tubus fly der derzeit kaum zu bekommen ist. Hab ihn am Backroad mit Carbonrahmen montiert. Benötigt werden neben dem Gepäckträger eine Sitzstrebenbrücke und eine Befestigungsstrebe:

Die Befestigungsstrebe muss um ca. 50 Grad gebogen werden.


----------

